

NoSQL East 2009 - Summary of Talks from Day 1  - uggedal
http://journal.uggedal.com/nosql-east-2009---summary-of-day-1

======
gtani
Berlin NoSQL last week:

[http://blog.isabel-drost.de/index.php/archives/99/nosql-
berl...](http://blog.isabel-drost.de/index.php/archives/99/nosql-berlin-
meetup)

[http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Happenings-NoSQL-
Confe...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Happenings-NoSQL-Conference-
Berlin-843597.html)

------
megamark16
Thanks for posting this, there was some really cool information in there. I
found myself meandering a little (read: after the first three or four
paragraphs I started scanning and scrolling fairly quickly) until I started
seeing some names I recognized, then I had to go back and read everything else
to see how they all compared to the ones I'd heard of.

I'm going to have to look for a Django interface to some of these, if I can
plug it in and get started with it without too much work it makes it so much
easier to familiarize myself with some of the unknown (to me) technologies.

------
PStamatiou
Nice summary Eivind! Hope you'll do the same for today as well (I'm sitting in
it right now). I'm the one snapping pics with a loud DSLR throughout the
conference. :D

~~~
ovi256
Look at the D5000 ... cheap, good, and more silent that a Leica M7, according
to Ken Rockwell.

~~~
PStamatiou
I'm running a D90 :-)

------
ovi256
Props to my buddy Tim who gave a talk on his sequential data DB. Keep it up !

~~~
pelle
It sounds interesting. Did they tape it?

~~~
timanglade
In the mean time, here are the slides:
<http://www.slideshare.net/timanglade/tin>

